# R34 GTR vs E36



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Photo's are lovely, miss driving my 34 now as i look at them


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics,

i miss mine too


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn! Make's me sell my r32


----------

